# MY BIG FAT GREEK WEDDING 2 Arrives On Blu-Ray & DVD June 21 and Digital HD June 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> GET READY FOR NON-STOP LAUGHTER IN THE SECOND CHAPTER OF
> NIA VARDALOS’ HILARIOUS CELEBRATION OF FAMILY - OPA!
> 
> *MY BIG FAT GREEK
> ...


----------

